# Các diễn đàn khác > Mua sắm >  Trứng cá Hồi nhập khẩu từ CHLB Đức đặc biệt tốt cho phụ nữ mang thai và trẻ nhỏ

## BuiHoa

*Caviar - Trứng cá Hồi nhập khẩu từ CHLB Đức đặc biệt tốt cho phụ nữ mang thai và trẻ nhỏ**.*
 



*Xuất xứ:* Nhập khẩu từ CHLB Đức



*Thành phần*: Trứng cá hồi, muối, gia vị



*Cách dùng:


*
*- Ăn với cháo:* Cháo nấu chín không cho gia vị múc ra bát, cho từ 2 -3 thìa caviar - trứng cá hồi vào, khuấy đều.
Nếu còn nhạt (trong caviar đã có muối) cho thêm nước mắm nguyên chất, nếu ăn cay cho thêm vài lát ớt hoặc hạt tiêu xay nhỏ.
*
- Ăn với bánh mì*: Bánh mì thái lát, phết một lớp bơ mỏng sau đó phết caviar - trứng cá hồi lên.
*
- Ăn với trứng gà luộc:* Luộc chín trứng gà ta, bổ đôi và phết caviar - trứng cá hồi lên lòng đỏ của trứng gà.
*
- Ăn nguyên caviar - trứng cá hồi*: Xúc Caviar ra bát nhắm với rượu Sâm panh (Champagne), rượu Beluga hoặc rượu vang trắng.

*
Bảo quản:*

- Bảo quản trong tủ lạnh ở nhiệt độ 0 - 4 độ C.
- Dùng thìa sạch để lấy Caviar từ lọ ra.


* * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * 

*
Liên hệ:*

*Nhà hàng Thác Bạc Sa Pa*
*Số 44 Nguyễn Thị Định* *(ngã tư Hoàng Ngân - Nguyễn Thị Định)**, Trung Hòa, Cầu Giấy, Hà Nội* 
*Điện thoại: 043 928 9275 - 0165 91 99999 - LH chị Hương*

*Thông tin và giao lưu khách hàng:* 
*Website   : www.catamcahoi.vn*
*Facebook: Nhà hàng Thác Bạc*
*Facebook: Nguyễn Trọng Cử*

----------


## thietkenhare736

THIẾT KẾ NHÀ - XÂY DỰNG NHÀ - CẢI TẠO NHÀ


thiết kế nhà rẻ xây dựng nhà rẻ thiet ke nha re xay dung nha re

Thiết kế nhà rẻ: 70.000 / m2 (Đầy đủ hồ sơ Kiến trúc - Kết cấu - Điện nước)

Thiết kế mặt tiền nhà (phối cảnh 3d) : 1.000.000 / mặt tiền



Xây dựng phần thô / nhân lực hoàn thiện : 2.600.000 / m2 (Miễn phí thiết kế)

Xây dựng phần thô + hoàn thiện : 4.500.000 / m2 (Miễn phí thiết kế + hoàn công)



Cty TNHH Phúc Quan là nơi tập kết những Kiến trúc sư, Kỹ sư hàng đầu của Việt Nam. Nơi những giá trị tinh hoa của nghành Kiến trúc xây dựng được phát huy đến đỉnh cao. 



Chúng tôi luôn đặt tiêu chí vì ích của khách hàng làm hàng đầu cho nên khi thiết kế nhà hoặc xây dựng nhà chúng tôi luôn bám sát nhu cầu thực tế của Chủ đầu tư, mang lại cho Chủ đầu tư một không gian sống thoải mái và gần gũi với thói quen sinh hoạt thường nhật nhất. 



Kết hợp với các quy chuẩn xây dựng, các nguyên tắc của kiến trúc xây dựng và sự sáng tạo không ngừng của đội ngũ Kiến trúc sư, Kỹ sư có thâm niên làm việc nhiều năm chúng tôi có khả năng đem lại cho bạn và gia đình một không gian sống hoàn hảo, một môi trường kinh doanh tốt nhất, và một tổ ấm khác biệt, nơi mà giá trị về sức khỏe và sự tiện lợi được đặt làm trọng điểm.



Nay với nhu cầu kích thích việc xây dựng nhà ở cá nhân chủ nghĩa, Cty TNHH Phúc Quan xin trân trọng gửi đến quý khách hàng báo giá rẻ chưa từng có trong tiền lệ các Cty Thiết Kế - Xây Dựng 



Thiết kế nhà : 70.000 / m2 (Đầy đủ hồ sơ Kiến trúc - Kết cấu - Điện nước)

Thiết kế mặt tiền nhà (phối cảnh 3d) : 1.000.000 / mặt tiền



Xây dựng phần thô / nhân lực hoàn thiện : 2.600.000 / m2 (Miễn phí thiết kế)

Xây dựng phần thô + hoàn thiện : 4.500.000 / m2 (Miễn phí thiết kế + hoàn công)



Và còn rất nhiều chương trình khuyến mại (Xây nhà tặng xe, xây nhà tặng nột thất v.v…) để có chi tiết hơn xin quý khách hàng vào trực tiếp trang web của Cty TNHH Phúc Quan : thietkenhare.com.vn để xem điều kiện được khuyến mại.



Hoặc quý khách có thể liên hệ trực tiếp hotline 092 567 9840 KTS Khang để được tham vấn trực tiếp.

----------

